# Question concerning type of glue recommended for maple top workbench



## NormLz (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in the process of designing my new work bench. I've created a Sketchup drawing of my new workbench which combines a standard maple top bench with the Festool MFT-3 bench. Over the years I have used many different types of wood glues but I would like to know if there is a recommended glue for the maple top? By the way I still have some changes to make to my drawing. Hopefully the drawing will be done in a couple of weeks. I bought a Lie-Neilsen end vise to add to the bench which also has to be added to the drawing. Hopefully someone will be able to advise me on a Glue selection for my new bench.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Either yellow or white glue.

I built mine with yellow, but I was rushed, I have since started using elmers for having a longer working time when doing large glue ups. Frank Klausz always seems to use Elmers white.. so I took the hint, and it really does give you a bit more time. But you can also get the same from Titebond type 3 which has a longer working time.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Titebond 3 works well. There's a date code on it and using it

within the year's shelf life is optimal.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I'm a Titebond fan, II for shorter clamp time and III for longer working time.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Another vote for Titebond III. Nice sketchup job.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Titebond III here.
The Schwarz would not approve of your design, I don't think, but if it works for you….


----------

